# NZ Immigration Fee



## zulfi (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, would you like to tell me that how much total charges/fees is required after the selection of EOI to PR visa?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zulfi said:


> Hello, would you like to tell me that how much total charges/fees is required after the selection of EOI to PR visa?


See Forms and Fees

You will find most of your answers to 'official' NZ Immigration questions on the main Immigration New Zealand website


----------

